# Handel: "Un pensiero nemico di pace" with no singing



## Castelat (May 7, 2013)

Hello, I really like this song pretty much "Un pensiero nemico di pace" because of the power it has, 
but I want to know, if there is an instrumental version of this piece. I hope you can help me!.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Why? The singing is beautiful!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

There doesn't tend to be much leeway in terms of a composer's instructions in most cases; if Händel calls for vocals there will be vocals. It's not like pop music where instrumental mixes are essentially made as part of the final product.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Castelat said:


> Hello, I really like this song pretty much "Un pensiero nemico di pace" because of the power it has, but I want to know, if there is an instrumental version of this piece.


"The trouble with opera is that there's too much singing." --Debussy

That said, Handel's "Ombra mai fu" from Xerxes, the only aria I know of sung to a tree, is available in any number of instrumental versions.


----------

